# All-round light on motor cowling



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone done this before? 

I'm thinking of doing this for two reasons on the duck boat project: one, the cowling on it needs TLC anyways, so to build it up to where it will accept a good light is no big deal. Not looking for a 3' long post light here, but a good 4-6" one would work fine I think:









Second, adding the light here would be out of the way, but readily available at all times. 

Soooo, has anyone done this? Care to offer pros/cons? 

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.boatingbasicsonline.com/course/boating/4_2_b.php

Mount the light atop the motor.
Wire down thru the cowling to a male 2 prong connector,
wire from running light switch to the engine and up to the
underside of the cowling ending in a 2 prong female connector.
Have to have the connectors to be able to remove the cowling.
Light must be tall enough to be seen over all interfering objects
and people on boat. All wires under cowling must be secured
to prevent contact with moving parts on engine.


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

I've seen one screwed directly on top of the cowling of an old johnson 25 at my local marine place. It looked like it ran off the motor's power supply, since it was an electric start engine. Looked like a pretty decent set up, but what happens when you take the cowling off?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The wire for the male connector was secured down the inside of the cowling,
so it ended up down at the bottom by the front seal with a couple
inches of extra wire for the purpose of leaving enough slack to unplug it,
before removing the cowling entirely.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with one of these: http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=9931&familyName=Hella+2010+Series+Anchor%2FAll-Round+Lamp+

Not sure if the 12" would be high enough to get it over my head, and the 20" would be too tall I think. Once folded it would still hang out and possibly get in the way/break off. 

Any thoughts on engine vibration killing the bulb??

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

LED?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> LED?


My thoughts too. Pricey but should hold up to vibration/shock better right??? 

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://search.dse.com.au/electronics/Led%20Auto%20Lamps

the ads say so...


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

I put an small hella (3") from ace hardware in titusville on, it sat on my cowling underneath my poling platform, not 100% coast guard approved, but i've been stopped many times and never had any issues..
Wired it in with a 12v two prong plug from west marine.. and wired it to a toggle right next to the choke lever on the front of the motor...


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

What happens when you tilt your motor up?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> What happens when you tilt your motor up?


He has a spot light... ;D


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

to be legal the stern light need to be 39 in. above the bow light and visible 360 degrees:-[ mount it on the poling platform if u have one


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> to be legal the stern light need to be 39 in. above the bow light and visible 360 degrees:-[  mount it on the poling platform if u have one



This is 100% true, however, unless you really piss off the LEO/Coastie, they will not bother you. After spending almost 15yrs in the Coast Guard (most time in SW Florida), were there are a TON of back country boats. Never did we ticket anyone for wrong location of stern light. We did tell some people that it was not visable 360deg, but never ticketed. Unless they were really stupid drunk and being an A-hole!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

very true----However, if you get in a accident at night it will become a big issue in assigning fault and/or liability----never mind the guilt if your passenger(son/daughter) is injured ---- I remember such a case in palm beach which hinged on the location and visibility of the stern light----your call :-/

WEEDY---that could of come back and bit you in the proverbial b--
had an accident occured and they found your boarding form and you did not take corrective action---ouch ! ---life ain't fair.........


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

Having 3/4" poling platform legs, and a 1.5" diameter light, mine was technically visible from 360..


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

suppose to be an "unobstructed view"

your it! ;D :-*


----------

